

Journalist Wearing Google Glass Claims He Was Attacked; Device Smashed In SF - spikels
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/04/14/journalist-wearing-google-glass-claims-he-was-attacked-device-smashed-in-sf-mission-district/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580380)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580615)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7580953)
(12 comments)

